# Cost of living in UAE



## EmmaB7783 (Jun 29, 2010)

Hey, I am moving to Ras Al Khaimah in 8 weeks time. I was wondering how much cost of living is. My accommodation and utilities are paid for but I would like to know how much internet, phone and food are likely to be please? Can anyone help?

Many thanks
Em


----------



## lilyhollow (Jun 21, 2010)

EmmaB7783 said:


> Hey, I am moving to Ras Al Khaimah in 8 weeks time. I was wondering how much cost of living is. My accommodation and utilities are paid for but I would like to know how much internet, phone and food are likely to be please? Can anyone help?
> 
> Many thanks
> Em


Hi Emma

Just saw your post...I found this on the internet, hope it helps....

Cost of Living in Dubai and Abu Dhabi 2010

good luck with the move!


----------

